# L3430 hst losing power



## islander1873 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello all.

As metion I have a L3430 HST with loader and BH 90 backhoe attachment.
Where to start, I'll try to explain. It will drop the RPM drastically and almost stall out pretty easily, even with all the attachment disconnect. It is getting worse And I have changed all oils hyd and eng. (filters too) As all level are within spec.
For example if travelling up a hill and you depress the fwd pedal to increase speed and hopefully fwd movement. This is with engine RPM set between 2000 to 2500 and try different RPM levels. But what happens the RPM's levels according to digital guage will decrease greatly and fwd movement slows drasically this is in all three ranges H-M-L. Where now in H-M range I can't up the hill and just in low range. 
Also with back hoe attached I notice when tractor idling low RPM and i used some of the function like extend boom fully out it will almost stall the tractor.

My belief it is in the Hyd system that is the problem, but unsure. Any suggestions or ideas would be appreciated. 

thanks tony


----------



## islander1873 (Sep 9, 2013)

*found problem*

Hello again 

An update to tractor problem
Long story but try to give short version.
Well I broke down and took tractor to Dealer to fix problem. Which their pointed to a fuel problem which was correct as I thought it was due to hyd's. 
Anyhow they began to look for the problem checking fuel flow along the lines at filter, injectors, and right up to pump. All Good. Next they checked Fuel Solenoid Assy for correct operations of it, work fine. Next thing according to them was to remove fuel pump and get it tested which they told me would take several hours to remove take somewhere to test unit and then reinstalled, still with it could be or maybe not the problem. So I decided if it was going to be trial error and paying them big money I do it myself. 
So I got the tractor back home and order a service manual for it; to help me through everything. While waiting for the manual I started with removal of pump. Remove engine bonnet, disconnect some tie wraps around wires, and removed coolant over flow. Then just looking things over around the injector pump and so fourth. I notice something out of place I did not know what it was till now. It was the idling apparatus unit which screws in just below the injector pump. It was almost all the way out on it last tread or two. I guess it came loose due to vibrations or some how. Soon As I secured the idling unit back into place, started tractor working good every since. 

Well sorry about the rambling on but thought it might help someone else what I went threw. I hope this helps. Especially some who are not as mechanically minded like myself. I'm trying to learn.

Tony


----------

